# Flush Trim Bit?



## Harris (May 14, 2010)

I was looking for a flush trim bit, but I ran across a bit that looks like it has a top and bottom bearing with additional bearings for additional uses. It seems to good to be true that a bit will be so useful. What am I missing? Or is it true?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

"It seems to good to be true that a bit will be so useful."

They do come in very handy and can do many jobs that the other trim bits can't do.

Flush Trim/Pattern Router Bit Kits
Top & Bottom Bearing
Flush Trim/Pattern Bits


MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits

=====



Harris said:


> I was looking for a flush trim bit, but I ran across a bit that looks like it has a top and bottom bearing with additional bearings for additional uses. It seems to good to be true that a bit will be so useful. What am I missing? Or is it true?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I completely concur with Bobj3, but then he is a much more authoritative source than I am.
The MLCS bit #8814 may be the one bit I use more than any other single bit.

What Bob, nothing on ebay?

Bob, seriously what do you think of the new MLCS Flush Trim/Pattern Router Bit Kits with the variable sized bottom bearings such as:
#8812

Why could not either the top or bottom bearing be changed, instead of only the bottom bearing as described in the description?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Great bit, no eBay for this one that I know about 
But the MLCS price is right for this one and one should have one in bit box..it will do many jobs neat and clean.

Large Dia. 3/4" 

Remove precise amounts of material from the edge of doors or very large panels, or whenever size makes it difficult to use a router table. 

By varying the bottom bearing diameter, you can accurately remove 1/16", 1/8" or 3/16" in two passes. 
Kits are available for stock up to 1-3/8" thick, or 2" thick. Kit includes 3/4" Top & Bottom Bearing Flush Trim/Pattern Bits with two 3/4" OD bearings, three additional bearings (5/8", 1/2", and 3/8" OD), and a hex key.
(When using the bit, for the first pass adjust the bottom bearing to run at the bottom of your stock, removing the designated amount from the top of the stock. For the second pass, readjust the bit height to allow the top bearing to run along the previously cut top of your stock, completing the trimming operation).

========

======



mftha said:


> I completely concur with Bobj3, but then he is a much more authoritative source than I am.
> The MLCS bit #8814 may be the one bit I use more than any other single bit.
> 
> What Bob, nothing on ebay?
> ...


----------

